# How long do Lyft riders have to rate their driver??



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Anyone know?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

You don't have to rate your driver at all
It's supposedly 24 hours for tipping so I'm guessing after that they probably can't rate you anymore


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> You don't have to rate your driver at all
> It's supposedly 24 hours for tipping so I'm guessing after that they probably can't rate you anymore


I heard that the app gives the rider up to 24 hrs to rate the driver. After 24 hrs the rider must specifically email Lyft asking to rate the driver. I didn't know you have 24 hrs to tip.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

24 to rate / tip

Pretty sure you can't tip without rating


----------



## kinicky21 (Sep 17, 2016)

Had a rider who said she is usually tirednwhen she uses lyft at night. Feels strongly about tipping and said she recommends all Lyft drivers just to say hey please don't forget to rate me as the pax are leaving. Reason she said that is usually because she's so tired when she goes in the house she forgets to open the back up if she has other things open on her phone. Then will go to bed and forget about it. Of course after the 24 hours you can then get no rating or tip.

Says she tells all Lyft drivers this for the forgetful pax. Nice lady 14$ tip on 25$ ride.

Thought she made a decent suggestion.

Oh and at least if they make the attempt to go in and rate you after you tell them they also see the tip screen. I can give a flying f about ratings but have no problem saying that if it gives them some more visual stimulation to see the tip part.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

kinicky21 said:


> Had a rider who said she is usually tirednwhen she uses lyft at night. Feels strongly about tipping and said she recommends all Lyft drivers just to say hey please don't forget to rate me as the pax are leaving. Reason she said that is usually because she's so tired when she goes in the house she forgets to open the back up if she has other things open on her phone. Then will go to bed and forget about it. Of course after the 24 hours you can then get no rating or tip.
> 
> Says she tells all Lyft drivers this for the forgetful pax. Nice lady 14$ tip on 25$ ride.
> 
> ...


majority of pax check their phones after ride so they know the driver ended the ride.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

freddieman said:


> majority of pax check their phones after ride so they know the driver ended the ride.


Yea it is so obvious. The moment they walk out the car they look at the screen, back at me and back to their screen lol


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

There have been many times the option to tip doesn't appear. The top part to rate comes up and then it goes directly to the request ride screen. I've complained to support and gotten the stupid response to reboot my phone. Not quite sure how me rebooting my phone two days after a specific ride will help a rider get prompted to tip.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Anyone know?


Discrimination is discrimination -- it can happen anytime.


----------

